# washing strawberries



## mamade2 (May 8, 2005)

Those of who don't buy organic, how do you wash strawberries? I know they're pretty heavily sprayed. Hmm, actually, tips for other fruits and veg would also be appreciated!


----------



## vermontgirl (Aug 15, 2006)

There is no way to wash off all of the pesticides. Strawberries are HEAVILY pesticided. I would wash them with a collander to remove germs from peoples hands but that is all you should worry about if you are not concerned with pesticides.


----------



## mykidsmyworld (Jan 18, 2007)

:

Strawberries on on the top five list of the fruits containing the most pesticides,
There is no way to wash it off, they are sprayed several times throughout there growing period and it is absorbed into the fruit.
this holds true with many fruits and veggies, peaches, plums and any berries are very high in pesticides too....


----------



## crunchy_mama (Oct 11, 2004)

If I cannot get them reasonably organic than I don't buy them. That said I also have my own little patch- I am hoping this year is a good season and I can freeze some. I would look at the lists for the items most heavily sprayed and at least try to get those organic. If you buy in season fruit the price is usually very comparable. Actually lately the fruit I have been buying is just as cheap as the conventional counterpart.


----------



## mamade2 (May 8, 2005)

Oh dear. No organics available here, and we love strawberries. Rats. Thanks for the info, though.


----------



## ASusan (Jun 6, 2006)

I float wash mine through a few basins of water. Fill a basin with water, float the berries in it, then drain. Do this a couple of times. Then, the last time, take out a handful and run them under running water. The float wash allows the dirt and stuff to siink to the bottom of the basin.

Doesn't guarantee that the pesticides are gone, but it's better than a rinse alone.


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

And you should never wash any berries until right before you eat them. Water sitting on them causes them to rot faster.

I always buy organic now (ever since I found out how heavily they're sprayed), and just give them a quick rinse. The average person eats pounds of dirt a year, so unless I can see it, I don't worry about it.


----------



## Rachel J. (Oct 30, 2005)

You can add a little apple cider vinegar and/or hydrogen peroxide to a bowl or sink full of water and soak. I think it helps remove some of the surface stuff, unless they've been waxed


----------



## emilys_mom1 (Nov 2, 2005)

I used Trader Joes organic fruit and veggie wash. It gets so much off then, but I'm sure not all.


----------



## Neth Naneth (Aug 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *emilys_mom1* 
I used Trader Joes organic fruit and veggie wash. It gets so much off then, but I'm sure not all.

Veggie wash, I never heard of that. Good to know!


----------



## beansavi (Jun 26, 2005)

If I can't get fresh organic strawberries, I buy the little frozen bags of organic ones. Better than nothing! I just make smoothies instead.


----------

